# Your user name... your real name?



## Tyari (Jul 13, 2010)

So what's your user name all about? Mine is pretty straight forward - lol. My real name is Tyari, which is a masculine swahili name and it means 'Ready' or 'it is time'.

What about you?


----------



## lolaB (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm boring, it's just my name.


----------



## Karren (Jul 13, 2010)

Mines close... One letter off from my birth name...


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL mine is mine


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 13, 2010)

My name is Reese.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2010)

lol.. mine's kinda obvious too!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 13, 2010)

My name is probably obvious as well! hehe.


----------



## jewele (Jul 13, 2010)

My name is Julie and everybody calls me Jules, then that made me think of Jewele for my name and e-mail address


----------



## Abbygalll (Jul 13, 2010)

My name is Abby... the "gal" came from way back in school when my friend's would rather say "abbyGAL" vs "abigail"... it just stuck, lol.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 13, 2010)

My username is a generic name. I am a chick, and I am on the internet lol. My real name is Leticia, but many of you know that already.


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 13, 2010)

HUh..My real name is Sarah nothing to do with the screen name...part of my problem LOL...I have the attention span of a gnat....I tend to wander in stores something pretty gets my attention, I'm gone. So I get called the gnat. So akathegnat...


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jul 13, 2010)

Um I was trying to choose a unique name so i went with love sex and magic but i changed the sex into SxE(yup its not an typo! lol), which means straight edge. Its a lifestyle that I am trying to follow. Oh and my name is Angela.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rebecca.

No really its my name and my high school pin#. lol


----------



## Saja (Jul 13, 2010)

My real name is Angela, I go by Ang, Angie or Saja (sort of like saw jaw). Its a nickname i got when my then infant cousin (he is 18 now) couldnt pronounce my name.


----------



## GillT (Jul 13, 2010)

It's just my name. A shorter version at any rate.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, my real name is Elise, but my user name was my WoW character name. Well, my characters name was Kraezi, and I meant to type KraeziInsane but I forgot an I.. and it turned out pretty well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HUh..My real name is Sarah nothing to do with the screen name...part of my problem LOL...I have the attention span of a gnat....I tend to wander in stores something pretty gets my attention, I'm gone. So I get called the gnat. So akathegnat... Oh that was so funny!




Mine is simply my name. Ya know...like Johnny Appleseed or Johnny Depp


----------



## ncielo (Jul 13, 2010)

my name is nickole middle name is skye

my username is just my first initial and skye in italian: cielo


----------



## Karren (Jul 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rebecca.
No really its my name and my high school pin#. lol

Rebecca is would have been all wrong for you, Emily! Lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 13, 2010)

My sn is actually stollen kinda from a member of a site i used to be a member off. I had wanted it to be orange eye liner originally when i made this sn for another forum but when that was taken i changed it to orange eye crayon. Orange for my favorite color and eye crayon is suposed to refer to the art of makeup.

As for my real name (Jayme) its meaning is a little round about to find. But it is essentially "the female version of james" and when you look up what james means it is "the son of jacob or joseph or one of those biblical men" So my name means the son of Jacob/joseph, which is not fitting for me because my dad's name is not Jacob or Joseph (it is Quin) and i am not a son


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mines close... One letter off from my birth name... Funny, I never saw you as a Karret.





Well with a name like Josephine, so many nights spent alone. Let's hear it for the Rampant Rabbit.


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jul 13, 2010)

my is close to it haha kinda.. my name samantha but i prefer sam or sami


----------



## Roxie (Jul 13, 2010)

My username is a shortened version of my name. I don't like my name shortened at all, it tends to get on my nerves when I hear someone call me Roxie or Rox, but Roxanne was already taken here on MUT so had to go shortened.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 14, 2010)

Shelley.. my real name and user name


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2010)

Divadoll just sounded cool at the time I was thinking of it. It really had no real relevence to who I am, altho at times, I act like a diva because I like things MY way. My name is Jean.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 14, 2010)

My real name is Hollie (as many of you know). It's officially supposed to be spelled Holly but I prefer it with ie on the end as opposed to y. It doesn't have a meaning, it literally is just the name of a plant.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine gives it away... my name is Rebecca.

Bec = nickname

688 = month and year I was born

pretty boring really!

Would have just liked plain old Bec or Rebecca but I do believe both were taken when I signed up to MUT, not that I have ever seen either of the members post!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 14, 2010)

aw bec i always thought you were way older than me but you're not! i'm 89.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aw bec i always thought you were way older than me but you're not! i'm 89. Really? lol How old did you think I was?


----------



## Karren (Jul 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Funny, I never saw you as a Karret.



. My parents were vegetable farmers!




I wouldn't answer that if I were you, Lucy... Lol.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 14, 2010)

My name is Brandi

I kind of just came out the blue with my screen name. While I was studying web design I came up with the name bCreative.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jul 14, 2010)

I made up the name Roshni Diya to use her whenever i wanted to conceal my real identity online. She's been used for many years. She's... my other personality that the real world can't know about.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 14, 2010)

My real name is Josephine and the first to say 'Not tonight' will be hit on the head with a Corsican.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 14, 2010)

My name is Becky. Rebbie (rhymes with Debbie) was a nick name my best friend gave me years ago--sort of short for Rebecca. Then she added the Rae one day even though my middle name is Marie. So when Al Gore invented the Internet and I started going online and needed a name, Rebbierae sounded like a good one, and I've had it ever since. Robin (best friend) still calls me Reb most of the time, and it's really the only nickname I've ever had so I like it.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 14, 2010)

My name is Perla.

Perlanga is what my fam calls me sonetimes. I got that name because my dad used to say "Perlanga cara de changa", which means "Perla face of a monkey" in Spanish. The phrase rhymes very well so it stuck.


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jul 15, 2010)

well Im Mandy =) and i was just trying to be creative lol and I happen to be listening to the song lips like sugar and vioolla =)


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jul 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lips_like_sugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well Im Mandy =) and i was just trying to be creative lol and I happen to be listening to the song lips like sugar and vioolla =) You know what funny, I thought about using that song as a name too, but figured that someone already had it! which version was you listening to at the time?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm Carolyn, or the hockey girl - I respond to both


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 16, 2010)

My name is Eileen. But flipshawtii was the second username I've ever created when I started on the computer (think 11 years old). I'm Filipino so that's makes up the 'flip' part ans 'shawtii' is just a little girl's way of saying shorty in a more gangster way. Not really though.

Easy to memorize and so far one other person has this username out on the internet.


----------



## Imprintwilight (Jul 16, 2010)

Pretty simple Imrpint Twilight. Imprinting is explained in the books and is a natural part of animal behavior. It's when you devote yourself to something or someone because they are the only one for you and the chemistry is too strong to deny. Like penguins. They mate for life. I've imprinted on twilight. I know the pros leave something to the wanting and the story is not really all that imaginative... but I love it and am enthralled by it and it's beyond my control.

My real name is Erica. I'm 23 and I live in Minneapolis.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 16, 2010)

My name is Angela, but everyone calls me Angie for short. Blueangel came about because I liked the color blue. Funny how my fave color is pink now...I should've been PinkAngel! (lol) Angel is basically my name minus the A. 1023 is my birth date and ta-da! My username


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 16, 2010)

I've used pinksugar for years. I had it on my senior high school jersey in 2003, and I was using it before that too.

My real name is Rosie, so pinksugar works well on several levels


----------



## Mizzyme (Jul 17, 2010)

My username comes from another forum. I use to moderate and do graphics for a webkinz site, my username was nikanoe (names of my kids joined together, nika = anika noe = chenoa) some of the members started calling me Mizznik ( I was teaching them how to trade safely on the site...so I guess they wanted to make me sound like a teacher....) it was evenually shortened to Mizzy. I added the me when Mizzy wasn't available on another forum. My real name is Linda


----------



## gemprincess (Jul 17, 2010)

My name is Laura. Gemprincess-gem is short for Gemini and princess is because I think I'm one


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 17, 2010)

lol my name is kinda obvious. meli short for melissa and my friend called me mousy in high school cuz she didnt like melissa, lmao so its melimouse! hahahah


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ohhh my name is hemmamalani...very long rite. this name belongs to a famous hindustani actress in the 70s. My sister was a great fan of hers and when I was born she brainwashed my mum to name me that..actually my mum had another name...thank god she didnt name me that. will have a hard time pronoucing it in school. In short can call me hemma. My frens call me hemz or hemsu...no meaning. my nick was just part of it and the numbers are my birth date and month. I like to go with the nick emma..its kinda cute and just short of one alpha..


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

equus is Latin for horse because as a little girl I love to ride horses. 18 is for the 18th of April that is my birthday.

My first name is Corinne which is French for "maiden" which is another way of saying "virgin"



LOL. The pronunciation is KO-reen which is the correct French pronunciation. I hate it when people call me ko-RIN which is English pronunciation. I hate it more when people call me Connie because they just glanced at my name


----------



## equus18 (Jul 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *equus18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif equus is Latin for horse because as a little girl I love to ride horses. 18 is for the 18th of April that is my birthday.
My first name is Corinne which is French for "maiden" which is another way of saying "virgin"



LOL. The pronunciation is KO-reen which is the correct French pronunciation. I hate it when people call me ko-RIN which is English pronunciation. I hate it more when people call me Connie because they just glanced at my name





I just received a swap package and the sender addressed it to CONNIE


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 20, 2010)

My real name is Moira (It's gaelic/Irish), and I HATE my screen name-Modirty. It was a joke "nickname" from my BF from over ten years ago in high school. I don't know why I chose that for MUT. I wish I used a cute name...ha. I used to use Cherryblossom80 for everything, and I have no idea why I didn't just use that for MUT as well.


----------



## BeautyMonster (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine is.. uh... hm. I just registered here and wanted something different from what I've been using for the past million years, which was "whitejangmi".


----------



## *DeeryLou* (Aug 2, 2010)

Real name is Tawni. Heh..when someone asks me what my name is and I tell them they say "Connie" or "Tony"? No no..as in Tah-knee!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *equus18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just received a swap package and the sender addressed it to CONNIE



LOL! I love your emoticon!! I feel the same way when people spell my name wrong, which is 9/10 times!!


----------



## CurlyFry (Aug 2, 2010)

I got my username from my husband when I was in the hospital shortly after we got married. He's always called me "Cutie Face" but for some reason he started to say it like Cartman from South Park, so while I was doped out on morphine I thought he was calling me "Curly Fry". The name sorta stuck so now they're interchangeable. I was going to use Amaryllis which was my WoW character, but I changed my mind at the last minute. And my real name is Synthia-yes, the 's' is on my birth certificate. My mom is crazy. lol And it is derived from Greek meaning "Artemis" who is the goddess of the moon, hunting, and virginity- though my mom couldn't care less about the meaning. She just wanted to nickname me Sy!


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Aug 2, 2010)

laceysmiles84 
My name is Lacey, people say that I am cheerful and always smiling &amp; the 84 is for my birth year


----------



## Anissa (Aug 2, 2010)

My real name is Russian and quite long &gt;_&lt; I got tired of everyone messing it up when they tried to say it and so when I got to college I just went by Anissa! People forget all the time that it's not my real name, haha : P


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine is my nickname from my name ARIANA then my birthday


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 3, 2010)

My real name is...*drum roll*....Marsha. Most sites I go by sereptajane. Serepta Jane was my great great grandmother's name. I've always liked it so use it a lot for my login name. Apparently she didn't like it though because she went mostly by Jennie. Lately I've felt like I'd rather me ME so I check to see if Marsha is available. It wasn't here so I added the !


----------



## dementia (Aug 3, 2010)

My username dementia means crazy. It may also mean forgetful. Both meaning applies to me. Hehehe.

My real name is Karen


----------



## Dianerrs (Aug 5, 2010)

My actual name is Diane, which isn't far off from my screenname.





Not exactly the creative one here! hah


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 5, 2010)

my user name is Ingrid, my real name is Ingrid lol


----------

